# The Portuguese TP52



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Just in case you think we don't have nice toys here

This is the Portuguese TP52, BIGAMIST 6, (ex LEXUS), that lives in my marina, in cascais Portugal in between seasons.

It started on half the season last year in Spain, and Italy, and returned home for some maintenace and retrofits.

This year will be going full blast. 100% carbon fiber, all of it, except the lead in the keel and the running rig!!

Now this is a fast boat. One of my friends and his brother, brought the boat back from Barcelona in 3 days!! They said people (on other boats) would see them pass and wonder what that was!!???!! Calmly cruising at 15 kts.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

G-

It looks like a canoe with a keel and a broom stick coming out the top!!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T,

Good description!! A very expensive canoe!! And there is nothing inside, the beds are fake canvas bunks and the galley is a gas heater! The head is chemical!! Absolutely no conditions. look at the draft!

I'll get more better quality photos on saturday. Inside and on top.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

It looks absolutely stunning to me! I had the opportunity to crew (or should I say - act as rail meat for a day) on Matador when I was in high school (a few years back ) - it's amazing being on a purebred racer.

Chris


----------

